# Any Horsey girls/boys out there?



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello!

What an nice idea, a hobbies area!

I wondered if there were any fellow equestriennes out there?

I have 4 horses currently, and my young mare foals in April ( I will be a grandmother before I am a mother!)

Look forward to hearing from you!

Zoe XXX


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Neighhhhh
Hi Zoe, I am another ye ha gal, allthough not so much these days, but I still keep my hand in.
Good luck for your new babby in April, if you fancy an non human baby chat sometime, then let me know.
Dydie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Not ridden for just under a year due to moving from Gloucester to York to our final place or rest Nottingham but yes been a horsey gal since I could walk - never managed to own my own horse as always found myself looking after other peoples and sharing - mainly because I'm a TTouch fan and animal behaviorist (*not * qualified I may stress) in spare time as hobby, well for cats, horses and ferrets that is and have helped out a lot of people with their problem animals!

Either of you ladies planning on going to any of the 3 day events this year?


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Nikki
I have been promising to take DH to one of the 3 day events for years and we have a caravan now so we could stay on site for the 3 days, maybe it would be a good time for us to meet up, as I don't know about your dp but mine will get bored and will no doubt end up propping up the tent in the nearest beer stand  
If you fancy going either for the 3 days (you could stay with us if you wanted, but I know men can be funny about such things) or we can meet up for the day on the 
X-country day, if so let me know which one is closer to you and we can try and arrange things nearer the time,
Zoe...I haven't chatted with you before but you are more than welcome to join us if this is up your street.
Dydie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm the same as you, trying to get DP to go to one, think if there's at least another guy who's not too into it then beer tent would suit him just fine - most I go to, big Badminton fan though.  I'm up for it definitely, even if its not the full 3 days DP could hack (  lol no pun intended) it I would drag him to the XC as thats my fav event anyway.

What do you think Zoe?


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

awww haven't been riding for ages, but spent the my entire teens on horses/pony's at gymkhana's (sp?)
Now I am older the fear factor has set in, gone are the days of madly galloping along the beach jumping the groins, hhmmmmm silly.........


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know what you mean about the fear factor and age - I used to blast aound a XC with no fear but now I'll put on a body protector and go down a gear - maybe its with age you become more sensible - awful thought I know!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Can't only be 4 of us


----------



## ~AMB~ (Oct 10, 2003)

Hiya,
Just spotted this   
In the last year I have re-discovered my love of horse riding, although my love of horses never left me, my confidence did  due to a rather unfortunate parting with me & the horse at a cross country jump nearly 20 years ago, resulting with me in hospital for weeks with a v.badly broken ankle  several opperations, scars, screws & plates later, I was told not to ride for at least a year to allow it to heal   Now I just wish I had bitten the bullet & started again years ago  I think you have a lot more fears as you get older, but I am getting there  
Hope to speak soon

Andrea
   x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Will def have to organise a meet at one of the horse trials this summer as such a good weekend/day out.


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Nikki
Remind us about them when you know dates etc and I will def come and meet up with you there 
Dydie xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Dydie I promise I am not stalking you he he he he 

I love everything horsey but stopped riding probably 5 years ago due to finances and taking up another expensive hobby (scuba)

But love Badminton so if there is something arranged let me know  

Debs
xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

No problem Debs
We could maybe travel up together and waddle about after all those cream cakes   
Dydie xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

we will have to do something if we eat too many!!..... 

travelling together is fine so (well we will see after May)     I may scare ya to death  

Debs
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

BADMINTON - PROVISIONAL PROGRAMME FOR 2005 .

DRESSAGE
Thursday 5th May 
(Gates open 8.00 a.m.)
9.00 a.m. - 5.00 p.m.

DRESSAGE
Friday 6th May 
9.00 a.m. - 5.00 p.m.

XC
Saturday 7th May
10.30.a.m. - 5.00 p.m.

Sunday 8th May
FINAL HORSE INSPECTION
JUMPING TEST
Band Display
PARADE OF COMPETITORS
JUMPING TEST (Top 20 Competitors)
Parade of Duke of Beaufort's Hounds
PRESENTATION OF PRIZES

*Firstly how do these dates sound?

What discipline is everyone fav - Mine would be XC without a shadow.*


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Dates are fine for me, didn't realise it was so soon though   
Def X Country for me too and dh would be bored stiff watching the show jumping and would be in a box by the end of the dressage  
Count me in I will put it in my diary 
Dydie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I didn't realise was so soon either.  No idea if DP will come yet - hmmmm poss not, have to find right time to ask.  I however will come to the XC though, even if its alone.  Shall I put word about to non-horsey people on site or do you reckon non horse people would get bored? Then again with the XC is a free for all to walk around, etc


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

It would not hurt asking, besides even people who are not interested might enjoy the walk and if they get bored they can keep our other halves company in the beer tent   oh well looks like I will be the one driving home again  
Dydie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey just looked at the prices - gone up me thinks - £10 car parking and £20 at gate - £30 total each   just to get in - hmmmmmm, let me have a nose around at the other horse trial events for this year - one after our weddnig would be better cash wise.  Will get on the case this weekend - put up full info here and around the site - see if we can get a big meet at one of the trials.  

Bummer as I like Badminton too, plus my dad lives near in Gloucester so could have popped in to see him.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Nikki dont you dare 
I have just brought my tickets online and it cost £45.00 
£18.00 admission per adult and £8.00 car park
I have paid for them now so you have to go 
Dydie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right IM time


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

thought this was normally in Sept too late now   will have to do another one later in the year ....


Debs
xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Well I am going you miserable buggers  
Even persuaded dh to come along, just as well or you lot would have left me up there all alone like a johnny no mates  
I will brag about how good it was when I get back   
Di xxxxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Well as some of you know my Badminton experience was not very good to say the least   after my dog spoiled the day for me and tried to kill anyone and anything in sight I got a really bad burn from his lead and came home after an hour sitting in the red cross tent  

I watched it the next day on tv where it was safe and thought the course seemed a little tame compared to previous years, poor old Lesley with his shear water horses  
Glad Pipa won it (again)

So are we going to start trying to arrange things for Sept, Blenheim Palace is on sometime that month, anyone going to be able to go to this one?

Dydie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I have ridden since I could walk but never owned my own, always shared or looked after other peoples, now thinking about owning my own and wondering about costs, etc.  Anyone here own?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Im not stalking you honest   Aweeze would be a good person to ask, but shes at work during the day. 

I would luuuurve to go riding. I have dreams of galloping off across the fields, but last time I got on a horse I fell straight off the other side and badly bruised my pride.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Weeble I might get paranoid  

Oh hunnie try it again, even the best riders fall - its the most wonderful feeling to ride.

I will have to look out for her then hun.  So many questions.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Lou check out my news.................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53768.from1144261549/topicseen.html#msg712375


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello girls!

Just spotted this thread and thought maybe some of you would be able to help and give me some words of encouragement!

A friend of ours owns a couple of horses, and one of them he has said I am welcome to ride. 
I haven't properly ridden a horse since I was about 10 (12 years ago!!) and am a bit nervous. I really want to do it though, will I remember stuff? I think it's going to be a massive confidence boost for me to get out there and do something, I really love being around horses, there's something about them that just makes me feel calm. Hopefully the lady who owns the stables is going to give me a bit of riding coachingto improve my skill level too. 

Ooooh a bit nervous about it!

The other thing I need to know is where to get hold of cheap stuff, riding hat, gloves, jhodpurs, boots etc. I was thinking I should get jhodpur boots rather than riding boots so that I can wear them for mucking out etc as well. Really haven't got a lot of money to spend so any advice I would be very grateful!

Thank you,
Love Lou xxx


----------



## ~AMB~ (Oct 10, 2003)

Hiya Lou,

Go-For-It! is all I can say, I started riding again 2 years ago after a gap of nearly 20 yrs  it is one of the best things I have done.  I too just love being around horses, there is just something about them, all my cares seem to disappear when I go to the stables 

It took a little while for me to regain my confidence fully, but it is a bit like riding a bike, it will all come flooding back to you, I now wish I had done it years ago! 

I loan a 16.2h bay, he is in his very late teens now, so getting on a bit, but a real gentle giant, he has helped me gain confidence no end.

Can't really help with cheap gear, as I have got all of mine locally, there are quite a few horsey shops around here, but there are also lots of 'clearance' type sites on the net. Also, Lidl & Aldi often have 'specials' weeks, they often have riding/horse bits there.  The only thing I would say is get a good quality hat, the rest you can build up over time.

Hope you do decide to take the plunge, I am sure you wont regret it.

Good luck & have fun 

Andrea x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Andrea,

Well I went to the new stables where the horse is being kept now (stable name LuLu). The owner is going away on hols and although she has someone to cover LuLu and the other mare I am going to go up and help out too. Sorted out all their feed ratios and haynets etc, am going again tomorrow afternoon to feed them and just spend some time there. 
I really enjoyed it this morning, I just love being around them. It's just less than an hour to get there, but so worth it. 
When the owner gets back off holiday I'm going to start riding again, so today I went and got some johdpurs, a hat, some gloves and I found an old pair of riding boots in the back of the wardrobe when I was tidying - and they still fit! 

Just need to get something a bit comfier and warmer to wear on my feet for mucking out etc, but other than that I'm set!
Felt very relaxed around both the mares, and the lady was so lovely and reassuring - I think she will be an excellent coach! 

So excited now!! 

Thanks for your message,
Love Lou xx


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hellooo!

I have an Irish Cob called Connor, he's lovely!! I've had him for 6 months now and he is a complete stress reliever.. i dont know what i would do with my stresses if i could nt go to the stables tack up and ride...

Nikki, what kind of horse or pont do you have?

Gem


----------



## ~AMB~ (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Lou,

Glad to hear you are taking the plunge, I am sure you won't regret it  I have spent most of my weekend at the yard, it's about 30 Min's from me, but as you say worth the traveling, DH is quite understanding, but does get a little fed up being on his own a lot  Roll on fishing season, he will be happy then 

Well done for finding your old boots & further more still fitting into them, Mum still had my long riding boots in her garage, they are the right size, but my legs must have been a lot thinner back then     You could always get some funky wellies for mucking out, lots of the girls at our yard wear them, they do all sorts of colours & patterns now 

Hope you got on OK yesterday, roll on the owners return so you can get back in the saddle 
Keep us posted won't you 

Take care

Andrea x


----------



## atticus (May 12, 2006)

I have a 4 big hairy baby - traditional type cob - with big 70ies bell bottom feathers..
I have him on part loan - but feel like i shouldn't ride..Dunno - am waiting to down reg and then the injections - an dthen the two week wait - I know loads of girls that carry on riding until they are about 12weeks pregnant..Feel like I have to stop and start so can't get back into it as I feel I'm going tohave to stop again..Think I'm just a bit mad..
But its lovely just to groom him and make a big fat fuss over him..

Am new here..any advic efor riding and IVFing..??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elsielouise (May 4, 2008)

I have two and actually have to pay someone to ride one of them so she stays worked enough. can you believe the days of people helping out in return for riding have gone?  Well, apart from novice teenagers who tell you they can ride then fall off if the horse trots (that happened last week alas).

Anyway.... would love to chat ponios if there's anyone out there


----------



## elsielouise (May 4, 2008)

helloooo

Ahhh soo am not the only one then ... lovely to hear from  another rider. I have 2 mares. 1 WBx who was just ready to do her first intro this year and a rising 5 year old cob I bought as a companion for her and to hunt myself as the other one is way to strong hunting. Then... BFP!! In April, was our 3rd go at IVF after several IUI, Clomid... !!!!!!! Still don't believe it really.


Will be 11 weeks tomorrow so have stopped jumping now though have kind of put myself into being pregnant is a condition I am in mode rather than anything else as have had m/c in the past - NOT riding related in any way. Still doing flat work until I don't feel safe but she won't compete now his year though may do some dressage on a ticket.. might even BD her for something to do though haven't schooled properly for about 6 weeks now.. it's all been a bit ad hoc.

Have actually had to pay someone to help ride now as my 4 year old had the winter off and my OH didn't want me taking risks re-starting her.

Do you miss the competing?


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi just wondering if anyone else having treatment has a horse  , might seem strange to any non horsey people but really gonna miss riding and looking after them. but hopefully it will be all worth it in the end. 

Nurse said prob ok to ride up to ec and just def not after. but she said tummy would prob feel swolen and a bit sore, so prob wouldnt feel like it anyhow. 
Does anyone have any experience with this ?? 
cj xx


----------

